# Our Amnesty Player...



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

Was Fred Hoiberg? Guess it makes sense given that he wasn't likely to play this year, but we can't re-sign him until the end of his contract. Does anyone know when that is?


----------



## The King of the World (Dec 28, 2003)

This is the last year of his deal, so really, they would have been wasting the $1.76 million if they didn't drop the amnesty axe on him. I just hope that he re-signs with us next season (providing he's playing again). He's my second favorite player on this team.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

From what I understand, a team can't re-sign a player they have waived using the amnesty rule.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> From what I understand, a team can't re-sign a player they have waived using the amnesty rule.


...until the player's contract waived under the amnesty provision has expired. Hoiberg's deal ends after this year, so they can re-sign him again if he's healthy. Fred will still get his money and he won't play this year, so it's the obvious choice for the Wolves.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

It sounds like a bad move, but in reality it was the smart thing to do. He wasn't going to play anyways, so why not save a little money in possible luxary tax payments.


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

Yeah, I know. I don't like that it pretty much kills the possibility of Freddie playing this season, that's all. Hopefully the Wolves talked this through with Hoiberg and it wasn't something he didn't expect. I only say that because I *really* want Freddie back next season.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Ya, I'd assume this was done *because* Freddy won't play next year. Doesn't make sense to cut him when his salary is so small and he's so good if there's a chance he'll be playing.


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

socco said:


> Ya, I'd assume this was done *because* Freddy won't play next year. Doesn't make sense to cut him when his salary is so small and he's so good if there's a chance he'll be playing.


I think that says it just right, good call socco!


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah now hopefully noone decides to sign him now. But I doubt it. Good mopve by the Wolves.


----------



## jhammer22 (Jul 29, 2005)

I hope he can play again. I've followed Hoiberg since he was at ISU. He's just a few years older than me and grew up in Ames, about 20 miles away from me. I remember him playing high school ball in the state tournament. I hope he gets well. I'd sure like to see him suit up and play again. I'd like to see him back on the bulls roster. Don't know that they would need a Hoiberg since they have Pike to come off the bench. That or Minnesota picking him up next year again. Classy player and a good role model for kids.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

If he does come back, hopefully, he will be the first player to ever play with a pace maker.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

why couldn't they have cut sam?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

KJay said:


> why couldn't they have cut sam?



Because they were offered something in return for him via trade.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

You could trade him and get more value... And he has been traded. We cut hoiberg because its his last year, and he is likely out for the season, maybe even his career, so why pay him that money when u can cut him???


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Doesn't this also mean that you guys voided his bird rights so if you do bring him back you will have to pay him with your MLE?


----------



## SuperHerbie (Jul 11, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> Doesn't this also mean that you guys voided his bird rights so if you do bring him back you will have to pay him with your MLE?


Great question! I don't know, but when I have some time I'll check the CBA for that info, my guess is that you are right on and we probably will have to use some of that MLE money next year for him...


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Yeah I am sooooo lost on the new CBA.... Anyone know where I can fresh up on it?


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> Doesn't this also mean that you guys voided his bird rights so if you do bring him back you will have to pay him with your MLE?


"The free agent in question must have played for three seasons *without being waived* or changing teams as a free agent." Maybe it's different in the new CBA though, I'd guess you're right though. If he's healthy, we'll probably give him the LLE.


----------

